# Biete RDA und Werbt  einen Freund



## Entropos (21. April 2013)

Wie in der Topic schon steht suche ich Leute denen ich RDA schicken kann oder werben kann.


----------



## Asnauol (21. April 2013)

hab dir eine PN gesendet


----------



## Entropos (23. April 2013)

Wird immer noch beides Angeboten!
Wer interesse hat einfach PN mit seiner Battle.net Email hinterlassen


----------



## Entropos (25. April 2013)

Erstelle auch gerne Cha's auf anderen Servern, um mit ihm RDA zu verschicken!


----------



## Entropos (29. April 2013)

Push


----------



## Entropos (5. Mai 2013)

Push


----------



## Entropos (17. Mai 2013)

Biete immer noch "Werbe einen Freund" an !


----------



## Entropos (20. Mai 2013)

Push
Biete nur noch "Werbt einen Freund"


----------



## mediamike0185 (20. Mai 2013)

Hallo ich bräuchte wenn der mich bei werbe deinen Freund wirbt damit ich Die Rolle der Auferstehung wieder bekomme und deswegen bräuchte ich wenn der mich wirbt !
LG


----------

